# IP Adressen Auslesen



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

Hallo erstmal,
an ein Ethernet Netzwerk sind mehrre  HMI,s und  S7 CPU installiert aber nicht  alle in ein Projekt.Die CPU,s sind über IBH Netlink verbunden. 
Gibt es ein Tool oder Befehl um die IP Adressen der einzelnen Stationen auszulesen.Ich habe bei allen HMI,s und allen Projkten mir die IP Adressen von Hand abgeschrieben. Suche eine Schnellere Lösung.
MFG
Bernd_B


----------



## CrazyCat (16 Dezember 2005)

Schau mal hier nach. http://www.netzwerktotal.de/doscommands.htm

Ich denke da sollte etwas passendes dabei sein.

Meld' dich andernfalls nochmal.


----------



## Boxy (16 Dezember 2005)

MAnn kann auch solche Tools wie WS_Ping nutzen. Damit können ganze Netzwerk abgescannt werden!


----------



## Lars Weiß (27 Januar 2006)

nach "IP-Scanner" googeln ...


----------

